# Blocksatz



## BeatriceG (21. Januar 2004)

Hallo!

Wie kann ich den Text im Blocksatzformat anzeigen lassen?


----------



## Irgendsontyp (21. Januar 2004)

Moin!

Z. B. so 


```
<p align="justify">hier steht ein text</p>
```

Gruss

der Typ


----------



## BeatriceG (21. Januar 2004)

Alles klar ... vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort!


----------



## AntichristSuperstar (2. November 2004)

krieg ich das auch irgendwie mit golive hin?


----------



## Thomas Lindner (2. November 2004)

Quelltextansicht in GoLive aktivieren und dann so einbauen...


----------



## AntichristSuperstar (2. November 2004)

das habe ich befürchtet!

aber das ist doch schrecklich aufwändig, da ich es für jedes p-tag machen muss.
kann ich das nicht ganzheitlich lösen?


----------



## Thomas Lindner (2. November 2004)

Mach ein Stylesheet ( CSS )für den P Tag in deinen Head:


```
p
{
text-align : justify 
}
```

Korrekte Einleitung fürs Stylesheet natürlich noch nötig, bin jetzt zu faul das auch noch zu tippen!


----------



## AntichristSuperstar (2. November 2004)

Ok, die Lösung lag nahe! 

Vielen Dank, manchmal muss man echt mit dem Kopf drauf gestossen werden!


----------

